# DREAM TEAM STILL ON TOP!



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: COOLAID HYD. HAD A MSG. ON THEIR WINDSHIELD AND IT SAID(THE DREAM TEAMS WORST NIGHTMARE)SO ME LIKE A SOLDIER WENT A DID A QUICK SHOP CALL AND LET THEM HAVE IT ONCE AGAIN.EVEN THOUGH EL TRAVIESO CAME HOME WITH SOME INGURIES FROM THE BATTLE, LIKE A CAR LANDIND ON MY FRONT END AND RIPPIN IT OFF. SO YOU BE THE JUDGE OF WHO HAVING A NIGHTMARE TONIGHT?ILL POST PICS OF MY CAR WITH NO FRONT END TOMORROW.PEACE GOOD HOP KOOLAID :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

hell ya nene serving them up who's next? ya going to vegas carnal.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 12:04 AM~8736064
> *:biggrin: COOLAID HYD. HAD A MSG. ON THEIR WINDSHIELD  AND IT SAID(THE DREAM TEAMS WORST NIGHTMARE)SO ME LIKE A SOLDIER WENT A DID A QUICK SHOP CALL AND LET THEM HAVE IT ONCE AGAIN.EVEN THOUGH EL TRAVIESO CAME HOME WITH SOME INGURIES FROM THE BATTLE, LIKE A CAR LANDIND ON MY FRONT END AND RIPPIN IT OFF.  SO YOU BE THE JUDGE OF WHO HAVING A NIGHTMARE TONIGHT?ILL POST PICS OF MY CAR WITH NO FRONT END TOMORROW.PEACE    GOOD HOP KOOLAID :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 7 2007, 12:07 AM~8736094
> *hell ya nene serving them up who's next? ya going to vegas carnal.
> *


  FOSHOO


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 12:12 AM~8736124
> * FOSHOO
> *


HELL YA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HEY NENE U BRINGING EL TRAVIESO TO SD FOR THE PICNIC ON THE 16TH??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Sep 7 2007, 12:08 AM~8736100
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats a clean ass tre in the back ground :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 12:12 AM~8736124
> * FOSHOO
> *


Hey Nene , we gonna arange the hop for monday,AFTER THE SUPER SHOW...what you thing,get everyone to stay an extra day and hop all fuckin day !!!!!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 7 2007, 12:16 AM~8736143
> *Man thats a clean ass tre in the back ground :cheesy:
> *


HEY THIS IS MY TOPIC! MAKE YOUR OWN TOPIC ABOUT THAT CLEAN 63.LOL.YOU MISSED A GOOD HOP FOOL.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Pics


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 12:23 AM~8736182
> *HEY THIS IS MY TOPIC! MAKE YOUR OWN TOPIC ABOUT THAT CLEAN 63.LOL.YOU MISSED A GOOD HOP FOOL.
> *


YA ,I HEARD.....I GOT A LIL STREET CAR COMING OUT ,AT THE BODY SHOP RITE NOW !!!!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 7 2007, 12:19 AM~8736161
> *Hey Nene , we gonna arange the hop for monday,AFTER THE SUPER SHOW...what you thing,get everyone to stay an extra day and hop all fuckin day !!!!!!!!
> *


  ILL SPREAD THE NEWS(NO GANG MEMBER ALLOW ONLY HOPPERS)JUST TELL YOUR PEOPLE TO COME IN PEACE ,WE JUST WANT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 12:27 AM~8736213
> * ILL SPREAD THE NEWS(NO GANG MEMBER ALLOW ONLY HOPPERS)JUST TELL YOUR PEOPLE TO COME IN PEACE ,WE JUST WANT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.
> *


Gangsters don't come out til the street lites are on.....Talkin bout streetlites....what happened to Todd,,,was on the 2-way wit his ass...and he aint answered.....


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

BIG BROWNIE ON A MISSION


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 6 2007, 11:27 PM~8736213
> * ILL SPREAD THE NEWS(NO GANG MEMBER ALLOW ONLY HOPPERS)JUST TELL YOUR PEOPLE TO COME IN PEACE ,WE JUST WANT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.
> *


hey nene i always new you had a lil goodtimes in you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 7 2007, 08:01 AM~8737667
> *hey nene i always new you had a lil goodtimes in you :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Sep 7 2007, 07:01 AM~8737667
> *hey nene i always new you had a lil goodtimes in you :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

I SEE YOU NENE POST SOME PICTURES FOR THE EARLY CHISMOSOS WE WANT TO SEE THE ACTION


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Sep 7 2007, 09:17 AM~8737762
> *I SEE YOU NENE POST SOME PICTURES FOR THE EARLY CHISMOSOS WE WANT TO SEE THE ACTION
> *


WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU GUYS LAST NIGHT?ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT AGAIN ATT KOOLAIDS .


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 08:21 AM~8737789
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU GUYS LAST NIGHT?ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT AGAIN ATT KOOLAIDS .
> *


I DIDNT KNOW NOTHING ABOUTI TILL NOW BUT IVE BEEN DOING HOMEWORK GETTING READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 12:04 AM~8736064
> *:biggrin: COOLAID HYD. HAD A MSG. ON THEIR WINDSHIELD  AND IT SAID(THE DREAM TEAMS WORST NIGHTMARE)SO ME LIKE A SOLDIER WENT A DID A QUICK SHOP CALL AND LET THEM HAVE IT ONCE AGAIN.EVEN THOUGH EL TRAVIESO CAME HOME WITH SOME INGURIES FROM THE BATTLE, LIKE A CAR LANDIND ON MY FRONT END AND RIPPIN IT OFF.  SO YOU BE THE JUDGE OF WHO HAVING A NIGHTMARE TONIGHT?ILL POST PICS OF MY CAR WITH NO FRONT END TOMORROW.PEACE    GOOD HOP KOOLAID :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 07:21 AM~8737789
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU GUYS LAST NIGHT?ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT AGAIN ATT KOOLAIDS .
> *


what time we got a car 4 koolaids ass and you 2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 7 2007, 10:38 AM~8739265
> *what time we got a car 4 koolaids ass and you 2 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

THIS IS HOW TRAVIESO LOOK'S NOW!!!
HERE YOU GO FATBOY!! SO THAT' WHERE MY TRAILERS' AT??????


























IT'S ALL GOOD KOOL AID WAS COOL ABOUT IT AS WELL AS FAT BOY THEY HOOKED HIM UP WITH A KNEW FRONT CLIP, GOOD SPORTMANSHIP!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 7 2007, 10:38 AM~8739265
> *what time we got a car 4 koolaids ass and you 2 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 THERE YOU GO AGAIN D!! I KNOW THIS THREAD IS GOING TO GET ABOUT 20 PAGES OF JUST TYPING AND NO ACTION!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Sep 7 2007, 12:46 PM~8739324
> *THERE YOU GO AGAIN D!! I KNOW THIS THREAD IS GOING TO GET ABOUT 20 PAGES OF JUST TYPING AND NO ACTION!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Sep 7 2007, 10:43 AM~8739302
> *THIS IS HOW TRAVIESO LOOK'S NOW!!!
> HERE YOU GO FATBOY!! SO THAT' WHERE MY  TRAILERS' AT??????
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Sep 7 2007, 11:43 AM~8739302
> *THIS IS HOW TRAVIESO LOOK'S NOW!!!
> HERE YOU GO FATBOY!! SO THAT' WHERE MY  TRAILERS' AT??????
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Sep 7 2007, 10:46 AM~8739324
> *THERE YOU GO AGAIN D!! I KNOW THIS THREAD IS GOING TO GET ABOUT 20 PAGES OF JUST TYPING AND NO ACTION!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO ACTION :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO 1 HAS A CAR 4 THE ALLSTARS ? IF YOU NO SOME 1 LET ME NO :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

NENE WHATS UP :tears:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 7 2007, 11:34 AM~8739654
> *NO ACTION  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO 1 HAS A CAR 4 THE ALLSTARS ? IF YOU NO SOME 1 LET ME NO  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nice.. didnt fuck up the hood or fenders!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 7 2007, 11:36 AM~8739661
> *NENE WHATS UP  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 7 2007, 11:34 AM~8739654
> *NO ACTION  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO 1 HAS A CAR 4 THE ALLSTARS ? IF YOU NO SOME 1 LET ME NO  :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
YOU FUNNY D, CALLING YOUR SELFS ALL STARS
I'LL GIVE YOU GUYS CREDIT THOU YOU ARE REALLY COMING ON UP IN THE HOPPING SCENE, BUT YOU GUYS JUST CAN'T COME BACK DOWN!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 7 2007, 01:36 PM~8739661
> *NENE WHATS UP  :tears:
> *


STAY READY FOR ACTION!I JUST DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT WHY I DON'T HAVE A FRONT END TONIGHT.I WILL HAVE ONE ON TOMORROW FOSHOOOW. AND DON'T BRING SOMETHING RAGADY NEITHER THAT GETS STUCK.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 01:41 PM~8740527
> *STAY READY FOR ACTION!I JUST DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT WHY I DON'T HAVE A FRONT END TONIGHT.I WILL HAVE ONE ON TOMORROW FOSHOOOW.    AND DON'T BRING SOMETHING RAGADY NEITHER THAT GETS STUCK.*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Big Nene put it down in Denver :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 07:21 AM~8737789
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU GUYS LAST NIGHT?ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT AGAIN ATT KOOLAIDS .
> *


I WILL BE AT KOOLAIDS TONIGHT WITH A CAR :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 7 2007, 04:38 PM~8741231
> *I WILL BE AT KOOLAIDS TONIGHT WITH A CAR  :0
> *


ill be there with my camera :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 01:41 PM~8740527
> *STAY READY FOR ACTION!I JUST DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT WHY I DON'T HAVE A FRONT END TONIGHT.I WILL HAVE ONE ON TOMORROW FOSHOOOW.    AND DON'T BRING SOMETHING RAGADY NEITHER THAT GETS STUCK.
> *


IM READY AND AT SEVEN I WILL BE AT KOOLAIDS SHOP 2 BRAKE KOOLAIDS ASS OFF


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 7 2007, 03:42 PM~8741264
> *ill be there with my camera :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHATS UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 7 2007, 04:44 PM~8741269
> *THATS WHATS UP :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT SEE YOU GUYS AT KOOLAIDS SHOP TEAM ALL STARS WILL BE THEIR 4 AUTOGRAPHS 2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Sep 7 2007, 11:43 AM~8739302
> *THIS IS HOW TRAVIESO LOOK'S NOW!!!
> HERE YOU GO FATBOY!! SO THAT' WHERE MY  TRAILERS' AT??????
> 
> ...


MOVIE STARS ALWAYS GETTING FACE LIFTS uffin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 02:41 PM~8740527
> *STAY READY FOR ACTION!I JUST DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT WHY I DON'T HAVE A FRONT END TONIGHT.I WILL HAVE ONE ON TOMORROW FOSHOOOW.    AND DON'T BRING SOMETHING RAGADY NEITHER THAT GETS STUCK.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WAIT FOR ME IM ON MY WAY LATES


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Sep 7 2007, 11:43 AM~8739302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :0 :0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Dream team do that shit


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 7 2007, 03:50 PM~8741305
> *SORRY D BUT THE DREAM TEAM DON'T SIGN AUTOGRAPH BUT, YOU GUYS CAN TAKE PICTURES WITH NENE AND THE REST OF THE DREAM TEAM!!!</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave: what's up nene & the rest of the dreamteam!!
puttin it down in the mutha' fuckin' united states!! u and todd doin muthin'
fuckin' thangs.
I give you guys props, eh. 
i'm trying to represent central cali homie. I'll be up there one of these days, with the big homies!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

pinche Nene que Travieso eres cabron... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any pics yet


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:0 :0  :tears:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh: Can't go to sleep! I'm having NIGHTMARES! Once again ! DREAM TEAM DID WHAT IT HAD TO DO. WHO'S NEXT THAT'S 2 STRIKES FOR KOOLAID, ONE MORE AND YOUR OUT. MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD CHANGE THAT STICKER AND PUT ON IT(THE DREAM TEAM IS CAUSING US NIGHTMARES)lol.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 11:28 PM~8743888
> *:uh: Can't go to sleep! I'm having NIGHTMARES!    Once again !  DREAM TEAM DID WHAT IT HAD TO DO.    WHO'S NEXT  THAT'S 2 STRIKES FOR KOOLAID, ONE MORE AND YOUR OUT. MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD CHANGE THAT STICKER AND PUT ON IT(THE DREAM TEAM IS CAUSING US NIGHTMARES)lol.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361491


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 7 2007, 10:28 PM~8743888
> *:uh: Can't go to sleep! I'm having NIGHTMARES!    Once again !  DREAM TEAM DID WHAT IT HAD TO DO.    WHO'S NEXT  THAT'S 2 STRIKES FOR KOOLAID, ONE MORE AND YOUR OUT. MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD CHANGE THAT STICKER AND PUT ON IT(THE DREAM TEAM IS CAUSING US NIGHTMARES)lol.
> *


X1000 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

Nene, they just hatin cuz, don't nobody want them raggedy ass cars in commercials and shit! :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

wheres everyone this sunday?


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin: what up nene you repin the M hard.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

el traviesos uncle will give u nightmares :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

dream tram


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

WHATS UP NENE STILL NUMBER 1 I SEE 
HEY IS THE DREAM TEAM READY 4 THE ST. LOUIS ROAD TRIP 
WHATS UP WITH THE ELCO THAT NEEDS FIXIN ON THE WAY THROUGH KANASS 
I'M READY 2 ROLL AND BRINGIN THE GRAND DADDY PURP


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

A :biggrin: ny pictures of friday's hop


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Still on top.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Much respect to the Dream Team puttin it down since day one.  :thumbsup: .


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 10 2007, 11:51 PM~8763352
> *Much respect to the Dream Team puttin it down since day one.   :thumbsup: .
> *


Thanks


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

you cant see.........me.......... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 10 2007, 11:16 PM~8763554
> *Thanks
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 11 2007, 11:05 PM~8772039
> *   you cant see.........me.......... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 12 2007, 01:05 AM~8772039
> *   you cant see.........me.......... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP OLD MAN?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 12 2007, 01:05 AM~8772039
> *   you cant see.........me.......... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


You been retired.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

what up nene who's on the dream teams list for vegas? :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

DONT BE SCARE IF YOU WANT COME GETSOME.......................................... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 12 2007, 12:05 PM~8774830
> *You been retired.
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

WHAT UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Sep 12 2007, 11:27 AM~8774537
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP OLD MAN?
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 12 2007, 11:43 PM~8780102
> *   WHAT UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ANDA BRAVO EL PINCHI VIEJILLO :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 13 2007, 01:43 AM~8780102
> *   WHAT UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKEN VIEJO!!! NO SE AGUITE COMPA,TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 9 2007, 10:28 PM~8755195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

ESTE VIJO NO LETINE MIEDO NI AL DIABLO......................


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Sep 13 2007, 10:44 AM~8782230
> *FUCKEN VIEJO!!! NO SE AGUITE COMPA,TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Who's next?I'm ready for this sunday just got back from STREET LIFE CUSTOMS in Landcaster,where El Travieso just got a nose job. THANK LEO


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Who's next?I'm ready for this sunday just got back from STREET LIFE CUSTOMS in Landcaster,where El Travieso just got a nose job. THANKS LEO


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Sep 7 2007, 09:15 AM~8740346
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> YOU FUNNY D, CALLING YOUR SELFS ALL STARS
> I'LL GIVE YOU GUYS CREDIT THOU YOU ARE REALLY COMING ON UP IN THE HOPPING SCENE, BUT YOU GUYS JUST CAN'T COME BACK DOWN!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


 :yessad: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Sep 15 2007, 06:53 PM~8799216
> *:yessad:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


WAS UP JOHNNY I HEARD YOU HAD SOMETHING TO BUST THE STARBURST CREW!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 14 2007, 12:17 AM~8788572
> *   ESTE VIJO NO LETINE MIEDO NI AL DIABLO......................
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


A CABRON NO SERAS EL FAMOSO PAULINO!!!!!! EL DEL CORRIDO" ERA CABRON EL VIEJO!!!!! CON LUIS Y JULIAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 15 2007, 12:58 AM~8795444
> *Who's next?I'm ready for this sunday just got back from STREET LIFE CUSTOMS in Landcaster,where El Travieso just got a nose job.  THANKS  LEO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

LAST NIGHT LEO CUTLASS PUT NENE REGAL TO SLEEP NOW WHOS HAVING NIGHTMARES KOOLAID MADE :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 26 2007, 07:35 AM~8872564
> *LAST NIGHT LEO CUTLASS PUT NENE REGAL TO SLEEP  NOW WHOS HAVING NIGHTMARES  KOOLAID MADE :0
> *


WOW WHATS THAT LIKE 10 FOR NENE AND 1 FOR YOU


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 26 2007, 07:57 AM~8872914
> *WOW  WHATS  THAT  LIKE  10 FOR  NENE  AND  1  FOR  YOU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 26 2007, 06:57 AM~8872914
> *WOW  WHATS  THAT  LIKE  10 FOR  NENE  AND  1  FOR  YOU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 26 2007, 06:57 AM~8872914
> *WOW  WHATS  THAT  LIKE  10 FOR  NENE  AND  1  FOR  YOU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I just hope this Sunday you guys are ready! For all you crybabys talking crap about my tire beign to big,this sunday I will have some new shoes.And yes I will be driving my car (NO TRAILER)you seen how I pulled up att Koolaids yesterday.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0  


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 26 2007, 10:09 PM~8878785
> *I just hope this Sunday you guys are ready! For all you crybabys talking crap about my tire beign to big,this sunday I will have some new shoes.And yes I will be driving my car (NO TRAILER)you seen how I pulled up att Koolaids yesterday.
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 26 2007, 10:09 PM~8878785
> *I just hope this Sunday you guys are ready! For all you crybabys talking crap about my tire beign to big,this sunday I will have some new shoes.And yes I will be driving my car (NO TRAILER)you seen how I pulled up att Koolaids yesterday.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

A WIN IS A WIN STOP HATEEEEEEEEEEEING AND THAT LEO CAR NOT KOOLAID LEO SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTERYS WHAT UP CHINA MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin: :0


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

SUNDAY CHINA MAN TUE NENE & BIG JOHN WED. :0 :0 :0 THURS :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 07:49 AM~8879759
> *SUNDAY  CHINA MAN      TUE  NENE & BIG JOHN    WED. :0  :0  :0  THURS :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 06:46 AM~8879751
> *A WIN IS A WIN STOP HATEEEEEEEEEEEING AND THAT LEO CAR NOT KOOLAID      LEO SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTERYS WHAT UP CHINA MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin:  :0
> *


pic's or it did'nt happen :uh:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

THEY ONLY SHOW THERE WINS NOT ARE KOOLAID :0


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

TRUUCHA AND FISH WERE THERE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 09:08 AM~8880131
> *TRUUCHA AND FISH WERE THERE
> *


YA TRUUCHA CONFIRMED THAT KOOLAID LOST AND THERE WAS LOTS OF CRYING AND HATIN ABOUT NENES TIRES SHAME ON YOU FOOLS :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 27 2007, 08:14 AM~8880167
> *YA  TRUUCHA  CONFIRMED  THAT  KOOLAID  LOST  AND  THERE  WAS  LOTS  OF  CRYING  AND  HATIN  ABOUT  NENES  TIRES  SHAME  ON  YOU FOOLS  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 09:07 AM~8880120
> *THEY ONLY SHOW THERE WINS NOT ARE KOOLAID :0
> *


MAYBE YOU HAVENT WON MUCH THATS WHY 10 TO 1 DONT COUNT AS A WIN


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

HATERS LEO CAR WON HANDS DOWN ASK NENE STOP TRIPING


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 09:22 AM~8880226
> *HATERS LEO CAR WON HANDS DOWN ASK NENE STOP TRIPING
> *


LIKE I SAID 10NENE 
1 KOOLAID :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 08:22 AM~8880226
> *HATERS LEO CAR WON HANDS DOWN ASK NENE STOP TRIPING
> *


PIC'S OR IT DID'NT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 27 2007, 09:25 AM~8880250
> *PIC'S OR IT DID'NT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

NO ONE SAID ANYTHING ABOUT HIS TIRES OR NENE HIS COOL WITH US HE ONLY HOP THIS CAR 3 TIMES 1 IN BAKERFIELD ANOTHER TIME AT SHOP WHEN HIS NENE CAR GOT DAMAGE AND TUE. SO THE OTHER 7 TIMES I DONT KNOW CAR WAS JUST BOUGHT OUT 3 HOPS


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

GET A CAR COME TO HOP ANYTIME KOOLAID OR SEE YOU SUNDAY ANYWERE ANYTIME :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 07:31 AM~8880306
> *GET A CAR COME TO HOP ANYTIME KOOLAID OR SEE YOU SUNDAY ANYWERE ANYTIME :0
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 08:27 AM~8880265
> *NO ONE SAID ANYTHING ABOUT HIS TIRES OR NENE HIS COOL WITH US HE ONLY HOP THIS CAR 3 TIMES 1 IN BAKERFIELD  ANOTHER TIME AT SHOP WHEN HIS NENE CAR GOT DAMAGE AND TUE. SO THE OTHER 7 TIMES I DONT KNOW CAR WAS JUST BOUGHT OUT 3 HOPS
> *


STOP WINE-IN :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 09:31 AM~8880306
> *GET A CAR COME TO HOP ANYTIME KOOLAID OR SEE YOU SUNDAY ANYWERE ANYTIME :0
> *


 FIRST BUILD A CAR THAT WE CAN LOOK AT NOT THAT STRAIGHT JUNK YOU BE HOPPING STRAIGHT FROM THE JUNKYARD THEN WILL TALK ABOUT IT


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

NOT TRYING TO PLEASE YOU ABOUT MY CAR I JUST SAID BRING YOUR CAR TO HOP


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 08:47 AM~8880415
> *NOT TRYING TO PLEASE YOU ABOUT MY CAR I JUST SAID BRING YOUR CAR TO HOP
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ALSO I NEVER BOUGHT A CAR FROM JUNK YARD ONLY A ARMS OR PARTS FOR OLD CAR THAT ARE NOT MADE ANY MORE I HAVE CLEAN CARS SO DONT GO THERE :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 27 2007, 09:50 AM~8880431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 09:47 AM~8880415
> *NOT TRYING TO PLEASE YOU ABOUT MY CAR I JUST SAID BRING YOUR CAR TO HOP
> *


THE CARS YOU BROUGHT OUT HAS LIKE 10 DIFFERNT COLORS ON IT NO INTERIOR FRT TIRES ARE 1 13 AND THE OTHER 1 IS A 14 MOTOR IS OUT OF A TOYOTA TRANS IS OUT OF A FORD AND THE HEADLIGHT CAME OUT OF A BMW :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 27 2007, 08:56 AM~8880457
> *THE  CARS  YOU BROUGHT OUT HAS  LIKE  10  DIFFERNT COLORS  ON  IT  NO  INTERIOR  FRT  TIRES  ARE  1  13  AND  THE  OTHER  1  IS  A 14  MOTOR  IS  OUT OF  A TOYOTA  TRANS  IS  OUT OF  A FORD    AND  THE  HEADLIGHT CAME  OUT  OF  A BMW    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 08:50 AM~8880435
> *ALSO I NEVER BOUGHT A CAR FROM JUNK YARD ONLY A ARMS OR PARTS FOR OLD CAR THAT ARE NOT MADE ANY MORE I HAVE CLEAN CARS SO DONT GO THERE :0
> *


got milk???...i mean pic's, of the bucket..i mean car?...i mean hopper sorry


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 27 2007, 09:05 AM~8880507
> *got milk???...i mean pic's, of the bucket..i mean car?...i mean hopper sorry
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES-L.A_@Sep 27 2007, 09:10 AM~8880538
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 27 2007, 10:05 AM~8880507
> *got milk???...i mean pic's, of the bucket..i mean car?...i mean hopper sorry
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 08:27 AM~8880265
> *NO ONE SAID ANYTHING ABOUT HIS TIRES OR NENE HIS COOL WITH US HE ONLY HOP THIS CAR 3 TIMES 1 IN BAKERFIELD  ANOTHER TIME AT SHOP WHEN HIS NENE CAR GOT DAMAGE AND TUE. SO THE OTHER 7 TIMES I DONT KNOW CAR WAS JUST BOUGHT OUT 3 HOPS
> *


huh?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YALL TO MUCH!!


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

4 MONTH AGO WHAT UP NENE


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

WHATS UP PINKY KOOLAID HERE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Sep 27 2007, 11:08 AM~8880970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YALL TO MUCH!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Sep 27 2007, 09:05 AM~8880507
> *got milk???...i mean pic's, of the bucket..i mean car?...i mean hopper sorry
> *


stall a homie out ..why don't you???? :uh:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 27 2007, 07:56 AM~8880457
> *THE  CARS  YOU BROUGHT OUT HAS  LIKE  10  DIFFERNT COLORS  ON  IT  NO  INTERIOR  FRT  TIRES  ARE  1  13  AND  THE  OTHER  1  IS  A 14  MOTOR  IS  OUT OF  A TOYOTA  TRANS  IS  OUT OF  A FORD    AND  THE  HEADLIGHT CAME  OUT  OF  A BMW    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
AIN'T THIS THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 11:21 AM~8881075
> *WHATS UP PINKY KOOLAID HERE
> *


WHAT UP KOOLAID?ME JUST HERE CHILLIN,STILL EATING LUNCH WITH EPICS PRIZE MONEY FROM THE OTHER DAY


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

OK PINKY GOOD JOB ENJOY LUNCH SEE YOU SOON KOOLAID


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 27 2007, 07:14 AM~8880167
> *YA  TRUUCHA  CONFIRMED  THAT  KOOLAID  LOST  AND  THERE  WAS  LOTS  OF  CRYING  AND  HATIN  ABOUT  NENES  TIRES  SHAME  ON  YOU FOOLS  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


NO SHIT TALK ABOUT LOOKING FOR AN EDGE TO WIN !!! FIRST IT WAS THIS THEN IT WAS THAT NOW TIRES, TO MUCH EXCUSES, THAT'S WHEN YOU KNOW WHOSETHE REAL CHAMP AND WHO'S THE CHUMP!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Sep 27 2007, 01:28 PM~8881923
> *NO SHIT TALK ABOUT LOOKING FOR AN EDGE TO WIN !!! FIRST IT WAS THIS THEN IT WAS THAT NOW TIRES, TO MUCH EXCUSES, THAT'S WHEN YOU KNOW WHOSETHE REAL CHAMP AND WHO'S THE CHUMP!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Sep 27 2007, 12:28 PM~8881923
> *NO SHIT TALK ABOUT LOOKING FOR AN EDGE TO WIN !!! FIRST IT WAS THIS THEN IT WAS THAT NOW TIRES, TO MUCH EXCUSES, THAT'S WHEN YOU KNOW WHOSETHE REAL CHAMP AND WHO'S THE CHUMP!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

NENE YOU GOING TO TAKE YOUR REGAL TO VEGAS?


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

what what what what pull up please koolaid just hopping


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 27 2007, 01:37 PM~8882342
> *NENE YOU GOING TO TAKE YOUR REGAL TO VEGAS?
> *


you still got them black dish wheels for sale?


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

what what what pull up please koolaid


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 02:37 PM~8882345
> *what what what what pull up please koolaid just hopping
> *


GET A CAR FIRST B4 YOU CALL ANYONE OUT AND I MEAN A COMP . CAR NOT THE JUNK YOU BE HOPPING


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 27 2007, 02:40 PM~8882376
> *you still got them black dish wheels for sale?
> *


YES SIR WIT SILVER LEAFED IMPALA EMBLEMS


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

got a car lets hop regal or cadi or impala now what :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 02:46 PM~8882417
> *got a car lets hop regal or cadi or impala now what :0
> *


YOU DONT HAVE A CAR WE SEEN ALL THE CARS THAT COME OUT YOUR SHOP THEY ALL LOOK LIKE SHIT


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 27 2007, 01:59 PM~8882510
> *YOU DONT HAVE  A CAR  WE  SEEN  ALL THE  CARS  THAT COME  OUT YOUR  SHOP  THEY ALL LOOK  LIKE  SHIT
> *


i 2nd that.......them rag-ga-dee buckets is from the mid 1990's....this is 2007 :uh:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 27 2007, 02:59 PM~8882510
> *YOU DONT HAVE  A CAR  WE  SEEN  ALL THE  CARS  THAT COME  OUT YOUR  SHOP  THEY ALL LOOK  LIKE  SHIT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 12:37 PM~8882345
> *what what what what pull up please koolaid just hopping
> *


YOU MEAN WHAT! WHAT! WHAT! PULL UP PLEASE KOOL AID IS HOPEING TO WIN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: HELL YEAH I'M GOING TO VEGAS.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 07:50 AM~8880435
> *ALSO I NEVER BOUGHT A CAR FROM JUNK YARD ONLY A ARMS OR PARTS FOR OLD CAR THAT ARE NOT MADE ANY MORE I HAVE CLEAN CARS SO DONT GO THERE :0
> *


i dont think he means washed and waxed :roflmao:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

haters :0


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

post more pics of the 61


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 04:09 PM~8883803
> *haters :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 27 2007, 01:43 PM~8882861
> *:biggrin: HELL YEAH I'M GOING TO VEGAS.
> *


9-30-07 ME AND YOU AT THE PARK YOU NO WHATS UP :0 AND MAKE SURE YOUR BIG ASS TIRES DONT LET YOU DOWN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 28 2007, 09:15 AM~8888818
> *9-30-07  ME AND YOU AT THE PARK YOU NO WHATS UP  :0  AND MAKE SURE YOUR BIG ASS TIRES DONT LET YOU DOWN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 27 2007, 05:09 PM~8883803
> *haters :0
> *


buckets :uh:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 28 2007, 11:15 AM~8888818
> *9-30-07  ME AND YOU AT THE PARK YOU NO WHATS UP  :0  AND MAKE SURE YOUR BIG ASS TIRES DONT LET YOU DOWN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm going to break your heart this Sunday! AND YOU BETTER NOT GIVE ME NO EXCUSE THAT YOU COULDN'T GET A TRAILER OR TOW TRUCK,CAUSE YOU SAID THAT WAS A STREET CAR SO THAT MEANS YOU CAN FOLLOW ME ALL DAY.AND FOR YOUR IMFORMATION ILL BE WEARING SOME NEW SHOES,NOT RECYCLE NNNNNNEEEEEWWWWW SHOES! This message goes to all you guys that hopped me on tuesday.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 28 2007, 05:33 PM~8891297
> *I'm going to break your heart this Sunday! AND YOU BETTER NOT GIVE ME NO EXCUSE THAT YOU COULDN'T GET A TRAILER OR TOW TRUCK,CAUSE YOU SAID THAT WAS A STREET CAR SO THAT MEANS YOU CAN FOLLOW ME ALL DAY.AND FOR YOUR IMFORMATION ILL BE WEARING  SOME NEW SHOES,NOT RECYCLE NNNNNNEEEEEWWWWW SHOES!      This message goes to all you guys that hopped me on tuesday.
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

LEO WILL BREAK YOU OFF AGAIN SUNDAY  :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 28 2007, 09:00 PM~8892317
> *LEO WILL BREAK YOU OFF AGAIN SUNDAY   :0
> *


STFU AND BRING THAT SHIT BUCKET


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

I WILL BRING MY CLEAN CAR SUNDAY TO HOP ANYBODY :0


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 28 2007, 07:00 PM~8892317
> *LEO WILL BREAK YOU OFF AGAIN SUNDAY   :0
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 28 2007, 10:08 PM~8892651
> *I WILL BRING MY CLEAN CAR SUNDAY TO HOP ANYBODY :0
> *


YOU NEVER HAD A CLEAN CAR AND YOU NEVER WILL


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

hno:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

I GUESS YOU WILL SEE SUNDAY :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 28 2007, 05:33 PM~8891297
> *I'm going to break your heart this Sunday! AND YOU BETTER NOT GIVE ME NO EXCUSE THAT YOU COULDN'T GET A TRAILER OR TOW TRUCK,CAUSE YOU SAID THAT WAS A STREET CAR SO THAT MEANS YOU CAN FOLLOW ME ALL DAY.AND FOR YOUR IMFORMATION ILL BE WEARING  SOME NEW SHOES,NOT RECYCLE NNNNNNEEEEEWWWWW SHOES!      This message goes to all you guys that hopped me on tuesday.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 9 2007, 11:30 PM~8755215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I DON'T HEAR NO NOICE TODAY.THAT'S RIGHT THE DREAM DOES IT AGAIN.PUT A SMASH ON KOOLAID AND DENA4LIFE .SINGLE PUMPS AGAINST DOUBLE PUMPS. STILL ON TOP.LAST WEEK COUGHT ME ON LOW BATTERIES.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 30 2007, 10:28 PM~8904883
> *I DON'T HEAR NO NOICE TODAY.THAT'S RIGHT THE DREAM DOES IT AGAIN.PUT A SMASH ON KOOLAID AND DENA4LIFE .SINGLE PUMPS AGAINST DOUBLE PUMPS. STILL ON TOP.LAST WEEK COUGHT ME ON LOW BATTERIES.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

That's right fatboy!! Dream team still on top, giving some fools nightmares!!! Will others get day dreams, for Vegas???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WE SEEN ALL THE SHIT BUCKETS THAT KOOL AID HAD THIS WEEKEND 
ALL TRASH AND I MEAN TRASH THE BIG M DID IT AGAIN


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 1 2007, 07:42 AM~8905999
> *WE  SEEN ALL  THE  SHIT  BUCKETS  THAT KOOL AID  HAD  THIS  WEEKEND
> ALL TRASH  AND  I  MEAN TRASH    THE  BIG    M      DID  IT  AGAIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 30 2007, 11:28 PM~8904883
> *I DON'T HEAR NO NOICE TODAY.THAT'S RIGHT THE DREAM DOES IT AGAIN.PUT A SMASH ON KOOLAID AND DENA4LIFE .SINGLE PUMPS AGAINST DOUBLE PUMPS. STILL ON TOP.LAST WEEK COUGHT ME ON LOW BATTERIES.
> *


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

TTT.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 1 2007, 12:16 PM~8907941
> *TTT.
> *


homie, gonna stall us out....we on deck kool-aids...where's  that big mouth?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 1 2007, 06:42 AM~8905999
> *WE  SEEN ALL  THE  SHIT  BUCKETS  THAT KOOL AID  HAD  THIS  WEEKEND
> ALL TRASH  AND  I  MEAN TRASH    THE  BIG    M      DID  IT  AGAIN
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 30 2007, 11:28 PM~8904883
> *I DON'T HEAR NO NOICE TODAY.THAT'S RIGHT THE DREAM DOES IT AGAIN.PUT A SMASH ON KOOLAID AND DENA4LIFE .SINGLE PUMPS AGAINST DOUBLE PUMPS. STILL ON TOP.LAST WEEK COUGHT ME ON LOW BATTERIES.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I will be performing in Vegas this weekend.look out all you single and DOUBLE pump out there.My shit is in the garage while you working your ass off trying to change lockups and adding weight.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 1 2007, 05:26 PM~8910517
> *I will be performing in Vegas this weekend.look out all you single and DOUBLE pump out there.My shit is in the garage while you working your ass off trying to change lockups and adding weight.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 1 2007, 05:26 PM~8910517
> *I will be performing in Vegas this weekend.look out all you single and DOUBLE pump out there.My shit is in the garage while you working your ass off trying to change lockups and adding weight.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 1 2007, 06:26 PM~8910517
> *I will be performing in Vegas this weekend.look out all you single and DOUBLE pump out there.My shit is in the garage while you working your ass off trying to change lockups and adding weight.
> *


YA CUZ I PUT IT IN THE MOTHERFUCKER IN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCK THIS INEED 2 GET MY SHIT DON FUCK A SHOW CAR IT'S 4 the streets :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Killin shit Spike.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 1 2007, 07:59 PM~8910759
> *FUCK THIS INEED 2 GET MY SHIT DON FUCK A SHOW CAR  IT'S 4 the streets :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

2 all the fucken haters hat said i fell off f u!!!!! i ur fell off u now who u r!!! i'm only 2 months in 2 it so don't trip your on the list !!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 1 2007, 08:18 PM~8910930
> *2 all the fucken haters hat said i fell off f u!!!!!  i ur fell off  u now who u r!!!  i'm only 2 months in 2 it so don't trip your on the list !!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


wtf you say :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 1 2007, 07:19 PM~8910947
> *wtf you say  :uh:
> *


shut up your a truck!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 1 2007, 08:21 PM~8910972
> *shut up your a truck!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :uh: english plz


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 1 2007, 07:24 PM~8911002
> *:uh: english  plz
> *










i told u what's going 2 happen 2u


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 1 2007, 06:32 PM~8911075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FOOL GOT A LOADED STEERING COLUME !!!!USAMA SPIKLADEN!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 1 2007, 08:32 PM~8911075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW YOU WAS A TERRORIST YOU CANT CUM TO THE MEETINGS NO MORE :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 1 2007, 05:59 PM~8910759
> *FUCK THIS INEED 2 GET MY SHIT DON FUCK A SHOW CAR  IT'S 4 the streets :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


the "nopalito" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u aint got nothing on my "gallo fino" :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2007, 07:41 PM~8911173
> *the "nopalito"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u aint got nothing on my "gallo fino" :0  :0  :uh:
> *


well no if your talking abut billboards :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HE MUST OF NOT HAVE BEEN 2 FINO CUZ U SOLD HIM!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 1 2007, 06:56 PM~8911305
> *HE MUST OF NOT HAVE BEEN 2 FINO CUZ U SOLD HIM!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


money talks fat boy :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh:    if it was still around ill wear that ass out!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 1 2007, 06:49 PM~8911247
> *:0
> well no if your talking abut billboards  :0
> *


is that u on the door with a wig :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2007, 08:01 PM~8911359
> *money talks fat boy :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:       if it was still around ill wear that ass out!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT U DID DOUBLE I DID SINGLE 2 YEAR AGO!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 1 2007, 08:32 PM~8911075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ERES UN ESTUPIDO!HOW WAS THE POSOLE THIS MORNING FOOL?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 1 2007, 08:08 PM~8911431
> *ERES UN ESTUPIDO!HOW WAS THE POSOLE THIS MORNING FOOL?
> *


 :thumbsup: LET'S DO IT TOMARROW


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2007, 08:01 PM~8911359
> *money talks fat boy :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:       if it was still around ill wear that ass out!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL MAYBE WITH THAT MONEY YOU SHOULD BUY A NEW SHIRT AND SOME DIFFERNT GATORS!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 1 2007, 07:16 PM~8911517
> *WELL MAYBE WITH THAT MONEY YOU SHOULD BUY A NEW SHIRT AND SOME DIFFERNT GATORS!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey home boy u stay on the side lines were u been at.. :0 :0 my gators are worth more than ur greasy ass payless shoes!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 1 2007, 07:05 PM~8911396
> *WHAT U DID DOUBLE I DID  SINGLE 2 YEAR AGO!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey spike like ure home big boy says im coming soon!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   ur car does look clean!!!   but i still break u off!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2007, 08:46 PM~8911876
> *hey spike like ure home big boy says im coming soon!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:     ur car does look clean!!!      but i still break u off!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 30 2007, 10:28 PM~8904883
> *I DON'T HEAR NO NOICE TODAY.THAT'S RIGHT THE DREAM DOES IT AGAIN.PUT A SMASH ON KOOLAID AND DENA4LIFE .SINGLE PUMPS AGAINST DOUBLE PUMPS. STILL ON TOP.LAST WEEK COUGHT ME ON LOW BATTERIES.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BUT YOU SHOULD NOT SAY YOU SMASHED DENA4LIFE BECAUSE WE KICKED YOUR ASS 2 TIMES WITH 2 CARS SO STOP THE BULL SHIT AND GO DREAM AGAIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 1 2007, 05:26 PM~8910517
> *I will be performing in Vegas this weekend.look out all you single and DOUBLE pump out there.My shit is in the garage while you working your ass off trying to change lockups and adding weight.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 1 2007, 11:03 PM~8912676
> *SOUNDS GOOD BUT YOU SHOULD NOT SAY YOU SMASHED DENA4LIFE BECAUSE WE KICKED YOUR ASS 2 TIMES WITH 2 CARS SO STOP THE BULL SHIT AND GO DREAM AGAIN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


Blah blah blah I seen the footage homeboy!now you tell me why you can't bring a single pump and beat me?I still have the same baby lockup same pump same batteries rollin on 13s now cause you was coplaining about my 14s.And you still say you beat me. blah blah blah double pump 14 or 16 batteries doing the same thing I'm doing.Hhhhhaaaaaa hhhhhaaaaa.Cccccccchhhhhhhiperrrrrr


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

give them hater a break nene take a vacation :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Oct 1 2007, 07:08 PM~8911431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT THE [email protected]#!!! FATBOYS BEEN HOLDING OUT ON ME TA BIEN COMIERON POZOLE, QUE LES PEGE CHORRO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 1 2007, 09:53 PM~8913066
> *WHAT THE [email protected]#!!! FATBOYS BEEN HOLDING OUT ON ME TA BIEN COMIERON POZOLE,  QUE LES PEGE CHORRO!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HES CHEATING ON YOU!!!!!!!MR CHORRO


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 1 2007, 11:35 PM~8912955
> *give them hater a break nene take a vacation :biggrin:
> *


After Vegas I'm going to start on the new nightmare for the hatters.so go ahead and break your head and do your homework cause I'm coming out strong.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Oct 2 2007, 03:59 AM~8910748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 1 2007, 10:23 PM~8912880
> *Blah blah blah I seen the footage homeboy!now you tell me why you can't bring a single pump and beat me?I still have the same baby lockup same pump same batteries rollin on 13s now cause you was coplaining about my 14s.And you still say you beat me. blah blah blah double pump 14 or 16 batteries doing the same thing I'm doing.Hhhhhaaaaaa hhhhhaaaaa.Cccccccchhhhhhhiperrrrrr
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2007, 08:46 PM~8911876
> *hey spike like ure home big boy says im coming soon!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:     ur car does look clean!!!      but i still break u off!!!
> *


!A FOOL LIKE DOG FUCK IT LETS ROK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Have a safe trip to Vegas Dream Team!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 2 2007, 08:22 PM~8919749
> *Have a safe trip to Vegas Dream Team!
> *



here it is a preview of whats commin........











link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VORUjykMLWg

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

the link doesn't work


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

weres everyone hopping monday?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM CANT WAIT TO GET MY COPY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VORUjykMLWg :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

very soon verysoon!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Very nice ride Spike!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 2 2007, 10:47 PM~8920973
> *Very nice ride Spike!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is it going to vegas


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 2 2007, 10:50 PM~8920997
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 2 2007, 10:02 PM~8920542
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 2 2007, 11:02 PM~8920542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNN SPIKE THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKEN GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BUT IM STILL GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF.....LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 3 2007, 05:46 PM~8926840
> *DAMNN SPIKE THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKEN GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: BUT IM STILL GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF.....LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY
> *


damn !!!!!pinky i might just go ahead and call you sooner that you think word on the street is your car got sold but dont TRIP since you said i fell of the map i'm going to let you hop me so you could get on the map!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 2 2007, 10:02 PM~8920542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ride looking tight homie :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VORUjykMLWg
what up nene what it do bigg homie ready for vegas :0 :0 you gonna be breaking mu [email protected]#$# off


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

estas bien goooordo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Oct 3 2007, 09:44 PM~8928451
> *ride looking tight homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!!! homie


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Oct 3 2007, 10:45 PM~8928463
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VORUjykMLWg
> what up nene what it do bigg homie  ready for vegas  :0  :0 you gonna be breaking mu [email protected]#$# off
> *


Hopefully I will.after Vegas I'm retiring my car to start an a new project for next year.so I can see you again in Orange Cove


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 3 2007, 09:52 PM~8928525
> *Hopefully I will.after Vegas I'm retiring my car to start an a new project for next year.so I can see you again in Orange Cove
> *


SO IS THE RIDE GONNA BE 4 SALE :biggrin: OR ARE YOU GONNA SAVE IT :0 :cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 3 2007, 09:52 PM~8928525
> *Hopefully I will.after Vegas I'm retiring my car to start an a new project for next year.so I can see you again in Orange Cove
> *


:0 :0 :0 IS THE RIDE 4 SALE BIGG DOGG MAJESTICS ALWAYS WELCOME TO ORANGE COVE BIGG HOMIE MUCH RESPECT  
PICKING UP AN 88 REGAL IN A FEW WEEKS :biggrin: NOT A HOPPER JUS SUM RIDE IN  WORKING ON A BIIIIIIIIIGG PROJECT RIGHT NOW .HOPEFULLY THE END OF 08 IT WILL BE READY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 1 2007, 09:23 PM~8912880
> *Blah blah blah I seen the footage homeboy!now you tell me why you can't bring a single pump and beat me?I still have the same baby lockup same pump same batteries rollin on 13s now cause you was coplaining about my 14s.And you still say you beat me. blah blah blah double pump 14 or 16 batteries doing the same thing I'm doing.Hhhhhaaaaaa hhhhhaaaaa.Cccccccchhhhhhhiperrrrrr
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: the same thing my ass :buttkick: and so what if i have a double pump i dont want a single punck and my ls is a single punck and you no you dont want none of that so stop it :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Oct 3 2007, 09:03 PM~8928569
> *:0  :0  :0 IS THE RIDE 4 SALE BIGG DOGG MAJESTICS ALWAYS WELCOME TO ORANGE COVE BIGG HOMIE MUCH RESPECT
> PICKING UP AN 88 REGAL IN A FEW WEEKS  :biggrin: NOT A HOPPER JUS SUM RIDE IN   WORKING ON A BIIIIIIIIIGG PROJECT RIGHT NOW .HOPEFULLY THE END OF 08 IT WILL BE READY
> *


88 REGAL NO WAY MUST BE A TAG


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365861


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Rich,but I need thoes pics on the othere page items for sale please.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 4 2007, 06:36 AM~8930087
> *Thanks for the pics Rich,but I need thoes pics on the othere page items for sale please.
> *


late traim,thays why i put up the link


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 3 2007, 11:19 PM~8929041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh:  


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 3 2007, 10:20 PM~8929051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres a new sherrif in town now.... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

*TTT * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 3 2007, 08:56 PM~8927682
> *damn !!!!!pinky i might just go ahead and call you sooner that you think word on the street is your car got sold but dont TRIP since you said i fell of the map i'm going to let you hop me so you could get on the map!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HAHAHA YA I SOLD IT CAUSE AINT NO ONE WANTING TO HOP.ONLY DOUBLES WOULD PULL UP. SO IM BRINGING SOMETHING NEW OUT.I DONT NEED YOU TO PUT ME ON THE MAP HOMIE FIRST GET ON IT THEN WELL TALK...EARN BACK THE RESPECT YOU LOST ON THE STREETS.(IF POSSIBLE)BUT YA I HOPE YOUR CAR IS A DOUBLE CAUSE I DONT WANT ANY EXCUSES WHEN I WEAR YOU OUT.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 4 2007, 04:38 PM~8933261
> *HAHAHA YA I SOLD IT CAUSE AINT NO ONE WANTING TO HOP.ONLY DOUBLES WOULD PULL UP. SO IM BRINGING SOMETHING NEW OUT.I DONT NEED YOU TO PUT ME ON THE MAP HOMIE FIRST GET ON IT THEN WELL TALK...EARN BACK THE RESPECT YOU LOST ON THE STREETS.(IF POSSIBLE)BUT YA I HOPE YOUR CAR IS A DOUBLE CAUSE I DONT WANT ANY EXCUSES WHEN I WEAR YOU OUT.
> *


well shit it took u long enough bring out soom new shit since you'v had that one 4 ever and as far as RESPECT I DON'T NEED IT FROM A 2007 TURNOUT U HAVE 2 EARN IT ''I'' DON'T NEED A CLUB 2 MAKE ME!!!!! I JUST NEEDED MOVE ON TO SOMTHING BETER SO DON'T BE SAD CUZ I LEFT :tears: :tears: I'LL STILL SAY ''HI'' 2 U :wave: IN THE STREETS


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

u r right the new sherrif is going to b in vegas this weekend don't miss it :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 4 2007, 09:46 PM~8935504
> *well shit  it took u long enough bring out soom new shit since you'v had that one 4 ever  and as far as RESPECT I DON'T NEED IT FROM A 2007 TURNOUT  U HAVE 2 EARN IT ''I'' DON'T NEED A CLUB 2 MAKE ME!!!!! I JUST NEEDED  MOVE ON TO SOMTHING BETER  SO DON'T BE SAD CUZ I LEFT :tears:  :tears: I'LL STILL SAY ''HI'' 2 U  :wave: IN THE STREETS
> *


HAHA LET ME GUESS YOU MAKE A CLUBHUH?YOUR THE MAN!!!! HAHA YA MY CAR WAS OUT A WHILE BUT YOU ALL WAYS CRYING THE YOU WHERE THE MAN AND YOUVE NEVER BEAT ME,AND AS FAR AS RESPECT YA I DONT THINK YOULL EVER EARN IT CAUSE WORD ON THE STREET IS YOUR A SNITCH!!! WELL DONT KNOW IF YOU ARE OR NOT BUT LIKE I SAID WORD ON THE STREET  OH AND ME OR THE CLUB CRYING FOR YOU,NOT.DONT EVEN THINK YOUR OWN CLUB RESPECTS YOU CAUSE THEY JUMPED YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: ANYWAYS DONT WANT TO MAKE THIS INTO ALL THAT YOU LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY TO HOP


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 5 2007, 12:21 PM~8938833
> *HAHA LET ME GUESS YOU MAKE A CLUBHUH?YOUR THE MAN!!!! HAHA YA MY CAR WAS OUT A WHILE BUT YOU ALL WAYS CRYING THE YOU WHERE THE MAN AND YOUVE NEVER BEAT ME,AND AS FAR AS RESPECT YA I DONT THINK YOULL EVER EARN IT CAUSE WORD ON THE STREET IS YOUR A SNITCH!!! WELL DONT KNOW IF YOU ARE OR NOT BUT LIKE I SAID WORD ON THE STREET  OH AND ME OR THE CLUB CRYING FOR YOU,NOT.DONT EVEN THINK YOUR OWN CLUB RESPECTS YOU CAUSE THEY JUMPED YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao: ANYWAYS DONT WANT TO MAKE THIS INTO ALL THAT YOU LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY TO HOP
> *


well if you think i'm a snitch come see me and fuck who ever thinks i'm snitch beside you own club members snitch on each other and about repect who the fuck are you so take how you want i dont give a fuck!!!!!! I WONT RUN


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 5 2007, 01:31 PM~8938890
> *well if you think i'm a snitch come see me and fuck who ever thinks i'm  snitch beside you own club members snitch on each other and about repect who the fuck are you so take how you want i dont give a fuck!!!!!! I WONT RUN
> *


HAHAHA NO TE ENOJES GORDITO YOU GET ALL MAD QUICK AND YOU STARTED ALL THIS BS CAUSE I COMPLEMENTED YOU ON YOUR CAR AND ASKED YOU TO HOP NO NEED TO GET YOUR PANTIES ALL TWISTED :nono: :nono: PERO COMO QUIERAS YOUR THE MAN THAT DONT NEED A CLUB YOU ARE THE CLUB HUH? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Oct 5 2007, 03:47 PM~8940361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 5 2007, 11:21 AM~8938833
> *HAHA LET ME GUESS YOU MAKE A CLUBHUH?YOUR THE MAN!!!! HAHA YA MY CAR WAS OUT A WHILE BUT YOU ALL WAYS CRYING THE YOU WHERE THE MAN AND YOUVE NEVER BEAT ME,AND AS FAR AS RESPECT YA I DONT THINK YOULL EVER EARN IT CAUSE WORD ON THE STREET IS YOUR A SNITCH!!! WELL DONT KNOW IF YOU ARE OR NOT BUT LIKE I SAID WORD ON THE STREET  OH AND ME OR THE CLUB CRYING FOR YOU,NOT.DONT EVEN THINK YOUR OWN CLUB RESPECTS YOU CAUSE THEY JUMPED YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao: ANYWAYS DONT WANT TO MAKE THIS INTO ALL THAT YOU LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY TO HOP
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 2 2007, 10:02 PM~8920542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DREAM TEAM IN VEGAS GETTING READY TO PUT IT DOWN.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 7 2007, 10:29 PM~8949556
> *DREAM TEAM IN VEGAS GETTING READY TO PUT IT DOWN.
> *


:thumbsup: now thats what im talkin about....action!!!! :biggrin: cant wait to see them pictures


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 7 2007, 08:59 PM~8949792
> *:thumbsup: now thats what im talkin about....action!!!! :biggrin: cant wait to see them pictures
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 7 2007, 10:29 PM~8949556
> *DREAM TEAM IN VEGAS GETTING READY TO PUT IT DOWN.
> *


HOW DID THE DREAM TEAM DO THIS YEAR IN VEGAS? DIDN'T GET TO MAKE THE SHOW :banghead: BUT WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

NO HOP ON SUNDAY HOP IS ON MONDAY.LOCATION EXCLUSIVE


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

THE SHOW HAS A HOP WHO WON THAT?

DO THE DAMN THING ON MONDAT HOMIE! GOOD LUCK


----------



## Smooth Operator (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 8 2007, 02:42 AM~8951056
> *NO HOP ON SUNDAY HOP IS ON MONDAY.LOCATION EXCLUSIVE
> *


To the streets....and you know this mannnn!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 8 2007, 12:42 AM~8951056
> *NO HOP ON SUNDAY HOP IS ON MONDAY.LOCATION EXCLUSIVE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

We had a few hops lastnight on sahara n mryland parkway...it was alright... alex put it down.. Dena d did tha thang also... we had a chipper from new mexico....and the green lincoln from damu ridas atteneded... he also swung some shit....some cat from las vegas goodtimes swung his big bodie caddie from the door(street car) and amazed the crowd of spectators...


----------

